# Pingdom Acquired



## raindog308 (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.pingdom.com/press/#press_release=20141618-solarwinds

Never used them much myself - too expensive.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 18, 2014)

I really liked them, moved over to uptimerobot a few weeks though - much better than pingdom in my view.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 18, 2014)

If you have a Pingdom account then get ready for a non-stop deluge of emails advertising SolarWinds other products...

_statement based on my experience when SolarWinds acquired DNSstuff several years ago_


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 18, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> If you have a Pingdom account then get ready for a non-stop deluge of emails advertising SolarWinds other products...
> 
> _statement based on my experience when SolarWinds acquired DNSstuff several years ago_


This is true.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jun 18, 2014)

Never been keen on Pingdom, false positives and pricey from my experience.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 18, 2014)

I use to use Pingdom quite a bit, even had a desktop app monitoring it for me.



DomainBop said:


> If you have a Pingdom account then get ready for a non-stop deluge of emails advertising SolarWinds other products...
> 
> _statement based on my experience when SolarWinds acquired DNSstuff several years ago_


Sadly I would have to concur with you on this. I expect one in the next few days showing off their rather high priced, average software (when I tested)


----------

